# Baby Woodlice!



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Whooppee!!! I have found baby woodlice in my tubs! I hadn't expected to find any yet, but I do have a lot of females with rather fat looking brood pouches! They are so tiny - teeny weeny white versions of the parents! So chuffed! Stuff the Queen's Diamond Jubilee - this has made my weekend!:lol2:



















One of the pregnant females! :2thumb:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can I just ask is there a reason you try to breed them?


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

They are my Jackson Chameleon's favourite food! Feeding too many straight from the garden is not a good idea as they are heavy metal bioaccumulators and this can't be cleared or flushed out of their systems by gutloading so the only way to breed them and grow the babies on to feed off. This is why I am doing it - just look at his happy little face - he LOVES woodlice! :2thumb: 

Woodlice Buffet!.AVI - YouTube


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh right I see now. I did try breeding them to make a bioactive substrate in my millipede tank, but the breeding didnt work for me. At least they are a easy livefood to breed and catch. No jumping or sprinting away.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

They can certinly move fast though! It takes two of us to harvest them from outside, lol! There is this one rock in my Mum's garden that they are always under, hundreds of them. She picks up the rock while I frantically brush them off into a tub and grab as many as I can! The neighbours must think we are nutters! :lol2:


----------

